# Halloween Oldie Songs



## Crazy Dougie (Oct 25, 2004)

I am a radio DJ who hosts a six hour Rock and Roll oldies show. The show covers the years 1955 - 1970.

Like most DJs, I'm always looking for new and different songs for my show.

Can anyone suggest some new, old songs?

I have the obvious ones: Monster Mash, Haunted House, The Blob, Laurie, I Put A Spell On You, and Dinner With Drac.

I also have some not so obvious ones like The Mummy, The Lurch, Monsters Swim, Monster Twist.

Many thanks in advance.

Musically Yours,
Crazy Dougie


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Try this web page:

http://www.djroger.com/musicidx.htm*

<center></center>


----------



## poleax (Oct 18, 2003)

I would love to see your play list! I'm sure that you've got a great many songs that I've never heard. If you can, will you post it or send it to me through my profile.


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

What about the Purple People Eater. I love that song


----------

